# Have you ever heard of a Yard-King?



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey guys, thought I would ask you if you ever heard of this brand tractor. It is made by Murray and is a nice machine. I got it for &75 with a blown Briggs Intek. Very clean machine and only paint damage was top of hood as usual. We swapped out the Intek for a nice Kohler Command out of a Craftsman with no deck. I decided to keep it as it is a nice mower/lawn sweeper rig. Drives great and starts easy. Only weird thing is factory set it up so it would not run unless someone in seat EVEN with brake on?! I left it so far, might try to defeat that part of circuit so it can warm up or cool down without me sitting there. PO said it always did that.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking tractor! Glad to hear you got it going. A nice addition to your collection!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you pogo. I really like how tight these Murrays turn. Those Commands are sweet runners too!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Another great find... Yes, The Yard King is a re-badged Craftsman. As you are probably aware of, MTD builds tractors for many brands. They do turn tight.. I have a 1998 Murry wide body with the 18.5 opposed twin Briggs. Nice running engine...


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ftor. I was researching it further and it was made in the former Murray factory right when it was being sold to Briggs I believe. It has Swisher badging on it. It is a Murray design as it is identical to a couple Murrays I have already. Real neat machine!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Nice looking tractor! Glad to hear you got it going. A nice addition to your collection!


Too clean! Would look better with a little dust on it! No, really, nice machine.


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Cub I did at least get it dusty with lawn sweeper duty this fall!  LOL Those were right after I buffed and detailed it!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

Might try to move the tractor today, been buried under snowbank since we been hammered by storms up here! Bet it fires right up, love those Kohlers singles!


----------



## ericjr16 (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought a Murray tractor locally with a three bin bagger. The tractor is rough and was hacked, PO installed a pulley that makes it go like 30 MPH! I swapped the bagger onto the Yard-King, now much more useful to us!!


















Here is the donor! It has a swapped in Briggs opposed twin, very poorly swapped in BTW! Undecided what to do with it, might replace engine for the factory type and make it back to stock.


----------

